# OCD-ni/Gloss Workz. Vs. Nissan 350Z Nismo full correction. This one's a stunner.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello again and here is another detail from OCD-ni and Gloss Workz. Once again a big thanks to Mark who helped me out on this one, even if I did scare the life out of him!
This week's car is a stunning red Nissan 350Z Nismo. The car was booked in for a 2 day correction but we decided to keep it a little longer because this car deserved to look nothing short of amazing! Recently OCD-ni has had a bit of a make over and we are now detailing as much for the love of it the pressure is now off and we can have fun hence why I thought I would have a bit of a play around with the format. I have decided this time to have some fun with the finished pictures as I have recently been bitten hard by the Photography bug. All correction and afters are original pics but I thought I would have a play with some of the afters. 
On arrival the car was very clean but with Nissan paint being as soft as a soft thing on a soft day it was heavily marked with pretty much no reflections what so ever. First off was a good wash and decontamination to see what we had let ourselves in for!
WASH STAGE:
Car was initially soaked in Orchard Autocare Citrus Preclean for about 10 mins while we worked on the wheels with Orchard Autocare Wheel Cleanse sprayed and agitated using various wheel brushes! Then all rinsed off.
Door shuts engine bay and wheel arches were also done as well at this stage which thankfully were pretty much perfect thanks to the owner were looking after the care really well….
Car was washed using Uberfoam and a wash mitt then detarred using Tar Cleanse and clayed and to be honest we picked up virtually nothing on the clay apart from the roof and a few . 
Here are a few inprocess pics:



































CORRECTION:
For this we decided to try out the Meguiar's Microfibre system as up until now, we had a run of German cars with rock hard paint so we thought we would see how it would fare with softer paint.
The car was corrected using a Megs Cutting pad and cutting fluid. The car corrected in normally 1-2 passes except for the bonnet that had been resprayed. For this, it was oflat sanded to remove defects and orange peel then refined using Megs 105 on a white Chemical guys pad then refined using Megs 205 with a Blue 3M Waffle pad.
We found the Microfibre system worked really well on the car removing a minimal amount of paint. We did see some slight marking so decided to refine using Megs 205 on a blue 3M pad. Below are the work in progress shots. 
























































































































































































































































































































































































































































Once the correction was finished, the car was washed to remove any dust and any residue in hard to reach areas was removed. The engine bay was dressed with Orchard Autocare Trim dressing, Tyres dressed with Megs Endurance dressing. The interior was steamed and hovered with the plastics treated with Orchard Autocare Interior Wizard. Seats were conditioned with Gliptone Leather conditioner. 
Outside the car was treated to 2 coats of Chemical Guys EZ-crème and then 2 coats of Race Glaze 65 black Label!
Now for the afters.

all the dust washed off ready for some more pampering!!!




































































































































































































































































































































For the afters I hope you liked the bit of playing about I did, Im only beginning so it's just for fun to make the write up a bit different and if you liked it and would like to see more of this style it would be much appreciated if you left a comment.

As always all C&C is welcome.

Many thanks for taking time to look at the thread
Rollo


----------



## shinie (Dec 11, 2011)

Absolute stunner! I love the Z's and the work put into this one is just epic.

Good stuff.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

many thanks Shinie!! nearly a day and a half in the write up alone as well lol!!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks amazing Rollo! Love the after shots, especially of the front nearside and the garage blacked out. Looks ace!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

That is amazing finish..


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> Looks amazing Rollo! Love the after shots, especially of the front nearside and the garage blacked out. Looks ace!


cheers its may favorite one as well. there is a better one of it not done by me I will post it up in a moment.



tonyy said:


> That is amazing finish..


Cheers Tony.. Many thanks.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work guys


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work. And that's a beast!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Very nice Rollo, fantastic finish you've achieved.
Really like the photos aswell.

Simon


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking very well lads.:thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

butler2.8i said:


> Stunning work guys


Many thanks butler



stangalang said:


> Top work. And that's a beast!


cheers it was a stunning looking car i have to say.



Wax Attack said:


> Very nice Rollo, fantastic finish you've achieved.
> Really like the photos aswell.
> 
> Simon


Cheers Simon... Going to have more fun with the write ups in the future!



B&B Autostyle said:


> Looking very well lads.:thumb:


Cheers John...


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Amazing finish :thumb:


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Not exactly my style of car, but work itself is really good 

How do You rate Black Label ?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Racer said:


> Amazing finish :thumb:


Many thanks not in the same league as your 911 that was stunning!!



evotuning said:


> Not exactly my style of car, but work itself is really good
> 
> How do You rate Black Label ?


Many thanks.. I really like the Black Label does look better when layered one coat is not enough for me... Lasts for a good while as well.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

great work and a nice deep gloss:thumb:


----------



## Homer J 727 (Oct 6, 2009)

always glad to see your posts coming up what a turn around.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

The Money Shot :thumb:

Absolute stunning picture :wave:


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

:doublesho Amazing reflections there. Pictures really do the finish achieved justice.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks stunning! 

RG65 = Black Label?


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

great turnaround, car looks flawless now :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Black Magic Detail said:


> great work and a nice deep gloss:thumb:


many thanks...



Homer J 727 said:


> always glad to see your posts coming up what a turn around.


Many thanks.. I have a bit of a back log to post up.. have you checked out our facebook page www.facebook.com/ocdni it will have some more uptodate details on it.



The_Bouncer said:


> The Money Shot :thumb:
> 
> Absolute stunning picture :wave:


Cheers its my favorite as well..



Sparky160 said:


> :doublesho Amazing reflections there. Pictures really do the finish achieved justice.


many thanks Glad you are liking the new pictures!



type[r]+ said:


> Looks stunning!
> 
> RG65 = Black Label?


Many thanks. Yep Black Label is RG65 amazing stuff...



AlexTsinos said:


> :argie::argie::argie:


cheers!



capri kid said:


> great turnaround, car looks flawless now :thumb:


Many thanks. It came up even better than we had thought it would.. It is a stunning colour.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks Glad you like it...


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Just wanting to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year from OCD-ni.


if anyone has any good hints and tips on photoshop would be great to hear them...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Loving that Ronnie. Such a handy kit the Meguiars micorfibre da system.


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Amazing transformation and some great photos :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice work there


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Great Work!
stunning car


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

awesome work there

thanks for sharing


----------



## *MrB* (Feb 20, 2011)

Great work and some fantastic pics there too :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Spot on Ronnie :thumb: your work and photography are top draw.

Camera? Reds are such a pita to get true


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Many thanks guys.. Glad you liked the pictures and will be doing a few more write ups with a bit of photo editing in them for something different. 

My camera is a Cannon D40 and am using Photoshop CS4 Dave. Not professional by any means but great camera to learn on thats for sure.


----------

